# What is this type of algea please



## Timbuck2 (19 May 2017)

Its the burgundy red balls they are spreading all over my stones and wood. Please help thanks


----------



## zozo (19 May 2017)

Are you using something like easy carbo? Than likely is dying BBA and will go away in a couple of days or weeks.. Or it is kind of beard algae  (Rodophyta - red algae) in most cases it looks black and turns red when dead. But also can look red in circumstances or sp. depended when alive. Most realy red algae sp are found in marine invironment, in fresh water this is rare, but not impossible, i've only experienced it once, having living red algae growing in my tank.

It can be treated with easycarbo or H2O2 to kill it.


----------



## dw1305 (19 May 2017)

Hi all,





Timbuck2 said:


> Its the burgundy red balls they are spreading all over my stones and wood.


Might be the new growth of _Thorea hispida. (_from <"Lots of plants">_)



 
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## Timbuck2 (19 May 2017)

zozo said:


> Are you using something like easy carbo? Than likely is dying BBA and will go away in a couple of days or weeks.. Or it is kind of beard algae  (Rodophyta - red algae) in most cases it looks black and turns red when dead. But also can look red in circumstances or sp. depended when alive. Most realy red algae sp are found in marine invironment, in fresh water this is rare, but not impossible, i've only experienced it once, having living red algae growing in my tank.
> 
> It can be treated with easycarbo or H2O2 to kill it.


It seem to be growning but not really dying, it comes off really easy just a little rub with my finger. Well ive just taken my wood and me stones out of tank give them a good scrub (well needed not done since had tank) and ill see what happens. Would like to know what it is though cant really find anything on the net.

Thanks for the reply .


----------



## Timbuck2 (19 May 2017)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Might be the new growth of _Thorea hispida. (_from <"Lots of plants">_)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That actually looks pretty cool.


----------

